# Crayon Reef Tanks



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I've been posting on the forum for a while, and thought I would share our tank finally. Well, just one shot.

My camera skills are less than stellar, and my computer is really unhappy today.

So here it is! No doors yet. They're built, but not on, don't ask, they might never get on, the way things go around our place. We made the walnut stands. Under the main tank is a 50 gallon sump. Under the small tank is the refugium and a reservoir. They are all on the same system.

Tanks are mixed reef, lots of fish, lots of inverts, too. Small tank is more delicate stuff, like the Purple Queen Anthias and Tiger Anthias, a Psychedelic Dragonet, Randalls goby, Yasha Goby and a Candy Basslet, which I think we have seen twice.

Large tank is various tangs, lots of dwarf angels, a big fat Mandarin dragonet and a black and orange dragonet, a Splendid dottyback, lots of Anthias and lots and lots of wrasse. Plus another Candy Basslet, which I have only seen once this last month.

Corals, too many, but some how more still get added.


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

nice tanks Cheryl!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

*things that live in the cabinet*

This is the main sump. About 50 gallons or so. There are lights in the sump. Better be, for what it cost. Only thing it doesn't do is make coffee......










The refugium and resevoir. Just after it was set up. Small bunch of Chaeto from Alt in there. Picked up some other stuff and added more rock in the last while.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Very nice dreambox sump!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

notclear said:


> Very nice dreambox sump!


Yup! Love it. We had a buddy who maintains tanks for other people take care of our system for a week while we were gone and was really impressed with how easy it was to maintain and clean.
There are 10 socks and every couple of weeks I throw them in the washer to clean them. Works like a charm. The variable speed pumps on the skimmer also allows us to dial in the speed, if we need to. Once in a while the skimmer will go crazy and it's easy to tweak.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

nice setup. post more pics!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

*30 gallon tank FTS*

Yes, that is a church window on the right hand side and reflected in the tank. We bought an old country church 8 years ago and kept the windows. So far. Small tank is for nano fish, so there is a cave in the middle for shy fish. Like the candy basslet which has been in the tank for about 6 weeks and we are just starting to see it.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Close up shot. Tank has been up for 2 months now. Just testing the waters with a couple sps, but really like softies and nems. We now have 5 various types of anemones in the small tank, including 2 tube anemones, rbt, flower and mini carpet.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

*Purple queen anthias*

Small tank,
Nuclear green candy cane, mini carpet anemone, anemone shrimp and a purple queen anthias that eats like a trooper and probably better than my dogs....

Can't remember what the other two corals are. Their names are like Greek to me. Oh, that's Latin, not Greek.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Crayon said:


> Small tank,
> Nuclear green candy cane, mini carpet anemone, anemone shrimp and a purple queen anthias that eats like a trooper and probably better than my dogs....
> 
> Can't remember what the other two corals are. Their names are like Greek to me. Oh, that's Latin, not Greek.


Great looking setup you have there Sheryl!

The other two corals in this pic is the Alveopora and pink Stylophora. 

I also see a nice BTA in the background!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks Dan (or Isabelle),

The alveopora and stylophora are from your shop. Both are doing very well, so far. Yes, that is a flame orange bt anemone on the far side. Reflection makes it look much redder than it actually is.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice Chery thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

The blasto colony.

Think these are my favourite. Liberal use of coral epoxy otherwise things end up tossed by the crabs.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Very nice. Where is the cold water tank going?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Don't know yet. I like spending time sitting and watching the fish, so I want to put the cold water tank somewhere not in a hall. And not beside these two tanks. And I don't have a fish room.

So the big debate is where does this new tank go? I have a 5 gallon nano reef in my studio, so it can't go there. Not in the bedroom. No room in the kitchen. So, still debating.......


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

*It's all about the fish*

We did a fish count today. 41 in the big tank. 7 in the little tank.
Let's just say nitrates will never be 0, but we get close.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Thought I would share an update photo on the 30 gallon nano tank. Still trying to find new fish for it, but a few new additions have happened.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Very impressive system and 30g is so nice. A lot of patience helped to create it.

thanks for posting - I got idea about my next setup 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks Sig! I'm curious now what you are planning.

The 30 gallon nano tank is only 1.5 years old. My nps are happy in there because I feed it a lot. Which is fine, because the outflow on the 30 gallon goes into the big display tank so the extra food feeds the rest of the corals in the big tank.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Crayon said:


> Thanks Sig! I'm curious now what you are planning.
> .


15' (180") x 30" x 18" . Unfortunately, it will take a time, since there are many factors in play 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Omg, 15' !



sig said:


> 15' x 30" x 18" :d. Unfortunately, it will take a time, since there are many factors in play


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

sig said:


> 15' x 30" x 18" . Unfortunately, it will take a time, since there are many factors in play


Why not 15' x 36" x 20" ?? Go big or go home, right greg!  (but seriously, 20" is a nice height for coral growth long term).

The 30 gallon is beautiful! Plumbing it into the main system for the heavy feeding, great idea! Great setups!


----------

